# Adopting a Hedgehog this summer!!!!



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

I AM SO EXCITED!!!! My friend down in LA took in a rescue hedgehog (she has one of her own) and I'M GOING TO ADOPT IT WHEN SHE MOVES UP HERE TO NJ!!!!! I've already pumped her for info and read a lot about them and I just can't wait. I'm sure I'll have a thousand more questions once he's with me!

I have a lot of pets already but hedgies honestly sound like the least amount of work out of all of them and I'm confident I can care for one. Currently I have two bettas, a cat, a fire skink, a corn snake, and 14 hermit crabs. :3

Oh man I'm too excited and I don't know how I'll last to the summer... :shock:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hermit crab colony overseer too!!



Hedgies are a little more intense compared to the critters you listed, but then it's just perhaps the prepping for thier arrival that is.

It will be a long hard wait, but you'll be super prepared when your hedgie comes home!!

CONGRATS!

You had better get sewing now!


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

*high fives over hermit crabs*

I guess the one aspect that seems less intense that I was thinking of was temperature and humidity monitoring which drives me nuts and has me pulling my hair out sometimes, especially in the winter. But since I keep my place at a temp that's good for hedgies I won't have to worry about that as much with him! And hedgies also don't seem to require keeping an insect colony or frozen feeders or CONSTANT REPAIRS FROM THEIR CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS (the hermies)!!!! :evil: :roll:  Maybe I'm wrong with that last one though.  

*starts sewing*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

XD You'd be surprised. There's several members on here that prefer to raise mealworms for their hedgies, though mealies are pretty low-maintenance anyway. And keep in mind that many hedgies make such a mess of their wheel that it requires cleaning every day. Some also like to rearrange their cage, so you may have to set it back up each night as well. Best not to have too many expectations with these little guys, they're all so different! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I'm excited for you. And taking in a rescue is wonderful. Spend your time reading all the threads here. There's so much helpful info. And you can start getting together all your supplies. And yes - sewing liners & hedgie bags. If you have any questions - just ask!


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> Best not to have too many expectations with these little guys, they're all so different! :lol:


Hopefully his foster Mom can let me know some of his habits ahead of time so I can be a little prepared! :shock:



PJM said:


> Welcome to HHC! I'm excited for you. And taking in a rescue is wonderful. Spend your time reading all the threads here. There's so much helpful info. And you can start getting together all your supplies. And yes - sewing liners & hedgie bags. If you have any questions - just ask!


Thank you for the welcome! You can bet I've been reading everything!!!

His foster mom sent me some pictures:

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac29/AmbieAnne/6bc6fbe7.jpg
http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac29/AmbieAnne/487e016b.jpg
http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac29/AmbieAnne/92107bd2.jpg

Also I was talking to her on the phone on Monday night and she put him on the phone and I got to hear him huffing and puffing. :3

His story is he's about a year old. His previous owner took care of him okay as far as his basic needs, but got him kind of as a novelty and I think got tired of him. They didn't pick him up much or pay much attention to him so he's really not used to interacting with people and is very scared. But his foster mom said he's already made a lot of progress and even was exploring a little the other day. She's going to have me send one of my t-shirts when it gets closer to the summer so he can get used to my smell.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Xyloart said:


> Also I was talking to her on the phone on Monday night and she put him on the phone and I got to hear him huffing and puffing. :3


That's adorable! And he's a cutie.


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

Updates!

My friend is going to visit my LA friend (he's her fiance) next month and has promised me lots of pictures of the hedgie while he's down there.  

One of my Christmas presents was the play pen fence thing from Amazon that someone on here recommended!

In the meantime I've noticed how many hedgehog decorations I have around the house and never thought about. It was fate!!!

Five months to go.... :shock:


----------

